# "Beta" Ending?



## johnck78 (Feb 19, 2007)

DIRECTV to Launch Video On Demand 
The service will require high-speed Internet connections.
By Swanni 
 Washington, D.C. (March 13, 2008) -- DIRECTV will officially launch its Broadband-enabled Video On Demand service in the second quarter.

http://www.tvpredictions.com/ddemand031308.htm


----------



## syphix (Jun 23, 2004)

> "If I have to wait 40 minutes to watch an episode of The Sopranos, that is not really On Demand," industry analyst Bruce Leichtman tells WSJ.


Well, you're in luck...there's no HBO VOD on DOD.

(...and he's got a point...I never thought D* should name it "on demand")


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

What should they have called it then?


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> What should they have called it then?


Maybe DirecTV "Video Library"? /steve


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Even "DIRECTV Video Store" would have worked ...


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

But then you have confusion on the customer side...

Well I want "Video On Demand" as that is a branded term for many years now.

And customers will say... well cable has it... 
They won't connect the dots...


----------



## ccr1958 (Aug 29, 2007)

anything DirecTv adds to get more programming options
is fine by me.....i am fortunate to have high speed cable
& can start watching a SD download almost immediately
& not catch up....with gas prices going to the moon more
options for home entertainment is a positive i think


----------



## ccr1958 (Aug 29, 2007)

when this comes out of beta will it still be
a free service(except the $ ones) or will there be
a charge down the road i wonder


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

ccr1958 said:


> when this comes out of beta will it still be
> a free service(except the $ ones) or will there be
> a charge down the road i wonder


At this point... it is planned to be the same as you see now.
Free to use... and the only cost is the PPV $ ones.


----------



## ccr1958 (Aug 29, 2007)

thanks EB


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Whatever it's called I just hope they add more content, like HBO/Cinemax and the OTA networks.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

RAD said:


> Whatever it's called I just hope they add more content, like HBO/Cinemax and the OTA networks.


Content will dictate the success of the service.
If the content is worth what ever issues it takes to get it working
(Some it will be a 5 minute process.... some might be a mini-project)

But if the content and value is worth it, the bascially one-time setup...
Is a minor point in the bigger picture.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> But then you have confusion on the customer side...
> 
> Well I want "Video On Demand" as that is a branded term for many years now.
> 
> ...


True, but "on demand" the only way DirecTV can implement it "over-promises and under-delivers", so in the inevitable side-by-side performance comparision that will someday be done by Consumer Reports, C-Net or someone else, DirecTV will come up on the short end.

E.g., Cablevision and FiosTV "on demand" in my neck of the woods is a totally different user experience, since you can immediately start FF'ing through the content as soon as you select and start watching. /steve


----------



## boxerriely (Sep 30, 2007)

xbox has xbox live were you can download video. Itunes video download also. I agree directv could have been more creative with the naming of this service. Its still pretty cool.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Steve said:


> True, but "on demand" the only way DirecTV can implement it "over-promises and under-delivers", so in the inevitable side-by-side performance comparision that will someday be done by Consumer Reports, C-Net or someone else, DirecTV will come up on the short end.
> 
> E.g., Cablevision and FiosTV "on demand" in my neck of the woods is a totally different user experience, since you can immediately start FF'ing through the content as soon as you select and start watching. /steve


Where does it "over-promise" Under-Delivers is a subjectable debate.
I hit R (or click on the queue button), the program streams down.

I can watch it as it downloads... and since there are no commercials after the first add... no need to FF through it... and I can just.... watch it..

If you want to compare... speed and the "download" aspects... yep... DirecTV is always going to come in behind the land-based versions.

But IMHO... ultimately... it is the content that will drive DoD's success.


----------



## myselfalso (Jan 26, 2006)

I think some people are missing the point. I don't have DOD, because I can't. That said, if it takes 40 minutes to download a movie, show, what-have-you, that blows. But what D* is doing with it's VOD is different from cable. There's no questioning that. So, we're really working with somewhat new technology here, and it's only going to get better. I agree with the name. Just because it takes a while to download doesn't disqualify it being "OnDemand." It's OnDemand because you can choose to download it at your own will (of course, until they remove it from their library). 

Earl's point is well taken in my mind. If they used a different name, even cable companies (Comcrap) would be claiming that D* doesn't have VOD, when in reality it does, just under a different name. It's a much better marketing tactic for D* to call it what it is called already.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Where does it "over-promise" Under-Delivers is a subjectable debate.
> I hit R (or click on the queue button), the program streams down.
> 
> I can watch it as it downloads... and since there are no commercials after the first add... no need to FF through it... and I can just.... watch it..


With SD, I agree 100%.

However last time I tried to watch HD DOD (about a week ago), when I started playback, I would get a second or two of smooth video and then a "Please wait while your program downloads" pop-up, which I had to continually click "OK" on to clear. I've got excellent 15/5 fiber internet service into the home and my HR21 is hard-wired to the network.

Hopefully it's still a "work in progress".  /steve


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Was the HD progress bar, RED... YELLOW... or GREEN

Since I know you are on the latest CE's... that is an idicator of what you should be able to expect from the playback.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Was the HD progress bar, RED... YELLOW... or GREEN
> 
> Since I know you are on the latest CE's... that is an idicator of what you should be able to expect from the playback.


Good question. I don't remember. I'll check it out tonite. /steve


----------



## pnyberg (Oct 31, 2007)

Steve said:


> With SD, I agree 100%.
> 
> However last time I tried to watch HD DOD (about a week ago), when I started playback, I would get a second or two of smooth video and then a "Please wait while your program downloads" pop-up, which I had to continually click "OK" on to clear. I've got excellent 15/5 fiber internet service into the home and my HR21 is hard-wired to the network.
> 
> Hopefully it's still a "work in progress".  /steve


Having just gotten DOD in the past couple months, I have been quite pleased with the limited programming offered. If you understand that this is not instantaneous, then the service is quite good for what it does. But the fact that people are comparing this to ComCast or other cable providers' offerings is going to leave a lot more to be desired for the average user when they hook it up. Given that it is another programming option, I applaud it. Can it be improved? Of course!

For those of you who are old enough to remember it, the early versions of Quicktime and WMV were like living in the dark ages compared to what it is now. Streaming video over the internet was cumbersome and clunky in its beginnings, and there are still many things that need to be worked out for DOD to be where it needs to be. But as long as DTV continues to upgrade and improve the service via software and programming options, I will continue to use the service.

I think we all forget that the combining of many of these technologies is not only new for us, but also for those that offer it. New solutions continue to be made in implementing these services, and I think it can only get better. Much of the frustration created is by our "I want it now" mentality. DTV did not help matters by calling this DirecTv On Demand. I think a reference to a video download service would take the heat off of it.

WSJ had an interesting comment from a researcher:

"They are just trying to push people with whatever blunt instrument they have to connect their set-top boxes to the Internet and become broadband-connected customers," says James McQuivey, an analyst at Forrester Research. "Without that, they are dead in the water."

The fact that DTV is still in competition with terrestrial (cable) and E* (and internet like AppleTV) is still a driving force for all involved. Trying to keep up in this fast paced environment is what is making some of these products get released a bit early, at least in my estimation.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

What benefit is it to DirecTV (other then DoD)... to make customers become broadband customers... which in almost all markets, would be with one of their competitors?


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

Drew2k said:


> Even "DIRECTV Video Store" would have worked ...


Video Store makes it seem like you will have to buy anything you watch. The term "on-demand" is suitable and simply provides more fodder for us during these slow news days....:grin:


----------



## vankai (Jan 22, 2007)

DIRECTV Video Vault


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

vankai said:


> DIRECTV Video Vault


I like that. I had suggested "Video Library", but "Vault" sounds cooler. /steve


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

MikeW said:


> Video Store makes it seem like you will have to buy anything you watch. The term "on-demand" is suitable and simply provides more fodder for us during these slow news days....:grin:


Slow news?? A woman is stuck to her toilet and there's brain-eating amoebas out there, man! :lol: :lol:


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

Kansas Police: Woman Pried From Boyfriend's Toilet After Sitting on It for 2 Years
http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,337232,00.html

Talk about getting "off-topic"!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ralphfurley (Jun 12, 2004)

I'm coming at this from a different point of view. I've used Comcast's on Demand. The interface seems dated and there are fits and starts when accessing programming. I know they have more content, but I'm sure Directv will add more content when beta ends.

Since I have Comcast Internet downloading is not an issue. I can download HD movie in an hour.

I'm just on a fan of the "look" of DOD. it is too basic, the white font is hard to read and it reminds me of the internet before the "world wide web"

I am testing a new IPTV service. Since it's a beta too it has its share of problems. But it looks good. It moves..it has graphics and featues and effects. it just looks good on my HD set.

The idea of DOD is cool ( I always show it off to friends) but it doesnt look cool.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

MikeW said:


> Kansas Police: Woman Pried From Boyfriend's Toilet After Sitting on It for 2 Years
> http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,337232,00.html
> 
> Talk about getting "off-topic"!!!!!!!!!


Sorry, couldn't resist!


----------



## raw6464 (Dec 11, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Where does it "over-promise" Under-Delivers is a subjectable debate.
> I hit R (or click on the queue button), the program streams down.
> 
> *I can watch it as it downloads... and since there are no commercials after the first add... no need to FF through it... and I can just.... watch it..*
> ...


It takes me a L-O-N-G time to down load. A 30 min episode takes almost 30 min.

I have 20/5meg FIOS BB service and I measured the connect speed at the ethernet connection to the DVR at 12meg, using DTVs Powerline Enet adaptors, measuring it with my laptop.

What gives?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Becuase the system is designed to download just a little bit faster then real time.

Thus a 30 minute program will take about 30 minutes to download.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

raw6464 said:


> It takes me a L-O-N-G time to down load. A 30 min episode takes almost 30 min.


True, but you don't have to wait for the entire show to d/l before you start viewing, in case you weren't aware. /steve


----------



## syphix (Jun 23, 2004)

Earl Bonovich said:


> What should they have called it then?


I understand the marketing "necessity" to call it "OnDemand", but when your product is almost solely dependent on how fast your slowest pipe is between you and your customer, calling it "OnDemand" is creating expectations that can only be greatly exaggerated and disappointed. And those expectations are being created and inflated by those customers that D* hopes migrate from their biggest competitor: cable.

I'm not a marketing guy, but I would have gone with something else...yet I understand why they didn't.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

I find it interesting that people are complaining about "On Demand" not really being as immediate as they would like, yet are fine with recording shows on a DVR to watch later.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

jdspencer said:


> I find it interesting that people are complaining about "On Demand" not really being as immediate as they would like, yet are fine with recording shows on a DVR to watch later.


Ironic... isn't it.


----------



## JayPSU (Jul 17, 2007)

Earl: while I give you credit for fighting for DTV, it just simply does not compare in any way to Comcast On-Demand. They have more selection, they have HD programming, and they have it available to watch INSTANTLY. For me, the biggest complaints I have is no HD, and not being able to watch a selection instantly.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

syphix said:


> I understand the marketing "necessity" to call it "OnDemand", but when your product is almost solely dependent on how fast your slowest pipe is between you and your customer, calling it "OnDemand" is creating expectations that can only be greatly exaggerated and disappointed. And those expectations are being created and inflated by those customers that D* hopes migrate from their biggest competitor: cable.
> 
> I'm not a marketing guy, but I would have gone with something else...yet I understand why they didn't.


I'm with you on this one.

It's more of a video download service then it is On Demand.

Mike


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

JayPSU said:


> Earl: while I give you credit for fighting for DTV, it just simply does not compare in any way to Comcast On-Demand. They have more selection, they have HD programming, and they have it available to watch INSTANTLY. For me, the biggest complaints I have is no HD, and not being able to watch a selection instantly.


You are talking about a service that is what 9 months old... 3 months in widespread?

3,000+ titles available today... Comcast is what... 3+ years into there.

So from a content volume... yes, Comcast has the lead... and I would expect them to.

As for the HD program... as noted a few times in the discussion, there is some up there now... and there have been others during the BETA trial..

This is still BETA as of today... so yes... I expect (and I know) there will be more HD offerings including free ones.

----------

And as we pointed out a few times as well.... 
DirecTV is only going to be able to compare to that "instant" option so close... it is a limitation of the technology.

And I have said (either in this thread, or the few others on it)... that they are never going to fully compete with land-line providers... why? They have a LOT more bandwith options, and most of the limitation that DirecTV/Dish have to deal with... the land-lines don't have it.

-------

So no... I don't expect it to be an exact replacement for COMCASTs... but if it is good enough... and offers more value content... then add that to all the other factors... it might just be good enough, to make a difference...

SINGLE FEATURE to SINGLE FEATURE... no doubt land-lines offerings are better...

But again... COMCAST ON-DEMAND, didn't start with 10,000 offerings in their first test market.... and IIRC... On-Demand isn't available in everyone of their markets yet either.

----------

And so long as you know that you are going to have to wait for the download, and that you have room on your DVR... once you know how to use the feature... then the "INSTANT" part, may not be as big of an issue.

If you know for your situation, that you will have to queue it up the night before, or at work (remotely), or even have to do it before dinner for that evening... then that is no different then trying to schedule a recording that airs at a later time.

If you happen to be on a very good broadband connection, that "instant" could be instant.


----------



## JayPSU (Jul 17, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> If you know for your situation, that you will have to queue it up the night before, or at work (remotely), or even have to do it before dinner for that evening... then that is no different then trying to schedule a recording that airs at a later time.


You can queue up an on-demand selections from your computer for later use on your DVR? I thought you could only do that with regular selections. How do you do it with the on-demand selections?


----------



## jselinger24 (Jan 27, 2007)

Earl, when will we start to see more channels? NBC, FOX, Disney, HBO ? ? ?


----------



## syphix (Jun 23, 2004)

JayPSU said:


> You can queue up an on-demand selections from your computer for later use on your DVR? I thought you could only do that with regular selections. How do you do it with the on-demand selections?


You can't.....yet.



jdspencer said:


> I find it interesting that people are complaining about "On Demand" not really being as immediate as they would like, yet are fine with recording shows on a DVR to watch later.


I've said it before: my gripe is NOT with DirecTV...it's with my crappy DSL broadband -- the only broadband (other than satellite) available in my area.

I have nothing against DirecTV calling it "on demand" (most definitely a marketing decision, not an engineering one) "and I'm VERY impressed by the selection and speeds, even on my 1.5 meg DSL...but even more so, I'm impressed that D* has the guts to implement such a service, where the main method of transport of the product (i.e., downloading) is COMPLETELY out of their control. I hope their CSR's are up for the questions/challenge.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

Lets see how well Concast's VOD works when they stuff 100 HD channels down their cable. I don't imagine the On-Demand would be on demand any longer.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

vankai said:


> DIRECTV Video Vault


:up:

I love it! It's alliterative, has zing, and is definitely marketable. The DIRECTV guys should snap this up!


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

I think it's great! And I give D* major credit that they were able to come up with something to compete with ComCrap's VOD. You have to remember, D* is not hardwired to your house like ComCrap.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

"On-Demand" is precisely what DIRECTV should continue to call it.

The second you hit download, DIRECTV starts pumping it out to you. Sounds like "On-Demand" to me.  

If you have a slow a** pipeline, why is this DIRECTV's fault?


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Hutchinshouse said:


> "On-Demand" is precisely what DIRECTV should continue to call it.
> 
> The second you hit download, DIRECTV starts pumping it out to you. Sounds like "On-Demand" to me.
> 
> If you have a slow a** pipeline, why is this DIRECTV's fault?


Because todays society has been conditioned to believe that everything and anything is always someone elses fault.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

JayPSU said:


> You can queue up an on-demand selections from your computer for later use on your DVR? I thought you could only do that with regular selections. How do you do it with the on-demand selections?


As syphix said... you can't right now...
You used to be able to... but that function was removed a few months ago, but it will be returning by the time it goes live.


----------



## Mac user (Feb 28, 2008)

Earl, why is it that you can't pay the $4.99 or so to watch a VOD movie that "Starz" offers, if you don't have a "Starz" subscription. Wouldn't it be beneficial to D* and the customer to be able to pay for a movie on VOD, even if you don't have a subscription to that station?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Mac user said:


> Earl, why is it that you can't pay the $4.99 or so to watch a VOD movie that "Starz" offers, if you don't have a "Starz" subscription. Wouldn't it be beneficial to D* and the customer to be able to pay for a movie on VOD, even if you don't have a subscription to that station?


Because Starz hasn't licensed it to DirecTV to allow a PPV model of it.
Starz controls the content...


----------



## Mac user (Feb 28, 2008)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Because Starz hasn't licensed it to DirecTV to allow a PPV model of it.
> Starz controls the content...


It seems as though it would benefit Starz, D* and the customer if this was implemented. I don't want certain channels, but I'd be willing to pay for one of their VOD movies on occasion. Starz and D* loses out on sales, and I lose out on content.

Is this something you see happening in the future?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Mac user said:


> It seems as though it would benefit Starz, D* and the customer if this was implemented. I don't want certain channels, but I'd be willing to pay for one of their VOD movies on occasion. Starz and D* loses out on sales, and I lose out on content.
> 
> Is this something you see happening in the future?


I agree it would be beneificial... as that is how I would like to access those channels.

Do I see it happening... possible... but I don't know of any plans of it (but I don't have many contacts in the contract area).

Ultimately it is Starz decision (which is owned by Liberty, but they still have to do it via contracts since Liberty isn't the owner of DirecTV group... just the major stock holder)


----------



## Mac user (Feb 28, 2008)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I agree it would be beneificial... as that is how I would like to access those channels.
> 
> Do I see it happening... possible... but I don't know of any plans of it (but I don't have many contacts in the contract area).
> 
> Ultimately it is Starz decision (which is owned by Liberty, but they still have to do it via contracts since Liberty isn't the owner of DirecTV group... just the major stock holder)


Yea, kind of a bummer about the subscription channels and VOD. Content is important, and most of the good content is on stations like "Starz" and "HBO"(which I do pay for).
Thanks for the response.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Mac user said:


> Yea, kind of a bummer about the subscription channels and VOD. Content is important, and most of the good content is on stations like "Starz" and "HBO"(which I do pay for).
> Thanks for the response.


Well, if you watch 2 movies a month it makes it worthwhile versus the "PPV/on demand" model - unless they lower the price significantly I think it's a dead concept.


----------



## Mac user (Feb 28, 2008)

tcusta00 said:


> Well, if you watch 2 movies a month it makes it worthwhile versus the "PPV/on demand" model - unless they lower the price significantly I think it's a dead concept.


It's more about convenience, without adding additional stations($) on your billing. That's what's good about PPV and VOD, the convenience of not leaving the house to get a movie and the convenience to spend your money when you want to spend it.

The number of movies I watch per month varies. Don't know if I'd watch two movies a month on Starz, but I don't think I need the station all the time. It's not a lot for just one additional station, but the more you have, the more you pay.


----------



## rkreitl (Aug 24, 2007)

I would hope the beta isn't ending yet as there are still picture quality problems. Has anyone watched Speed OnDemand programs. Mucho-pixelation on an SD feed.


----------



## jwebb1970 (Oct 3, 2007)

Having been a Comcast customer for many years & now a Directv user since Nov 07, I have personally used both OnDemand services.

Comcast does have the edge currently w/ available programming & "instant access". However, many times when trying to access Comcast programming, I would get error msgs & could not connect.

With DoD, I do have to wait a bit, but so far everything has worked fine. DL speed seems to vary depending on time of day. I have 3.0 mbps DSL service currently, which also feeds the PC & a Wii.

Most OnDemand in my home is kids programming (my 5 yr old loves Dora & Thomas). I just queue up new epsiodes when old ones self delete for her to watch later. Not too different from DVR-ing them, but no commercial breaks in the middle of them, which my daughter normally prefers to have FF-ed (too much time watching time-shifted stuff w/ Mom & Dad, it seems).

Also keep a running list of LATER W/ JOOLS HOLLAND via Fuse/ConcertTV on the DoD queue for myself.
I imagine we will see more programming (hoping for network HD like Comcast) as time passes.


----------



## Azalo (Oct 24, 2006)

i wonder if directv bid on the analog spectrum that AT&T and Verizon just won, it would have cost them less than what they pay for NFL-ST and they would have a terrestrial based medium to really compete with cable.


----------



## penguin (Mar 26, 2008)

Use the "search for" or the "on demand" screens from the menu to locate a show... it's treated just like an entry in the two week live schedule (e.g. starts saving or added to queue if something else is being recorded now). The result is saved even though it says "expires <date>).



JayPSU said:


> You can queue up an on-demand selections from your computer for later use on your DVR? I thought you could only do that with regular selections. How do you do it with the on-demand selections?


----------



## mhn2 (Aug 24, 2007)

Do the DOD channels work? In the introduction video, they say for Discovery channel(278), enter 1278. I can't get this to work.


----------



## mikewsu (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm STILL waiting for HBO ondemand. That's all I used Comcast's ondemand service for, and that's probably all I will use DirecTV's ondemand service for.

Do the "decision makers" not realize that ondemand is most useful for watching series of shows at a time?


----------



## nineteen70 (Mar 23, 2008)

I heard that DOD is going live in June is it true ?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

nineteen70 said:


> I heard that DOD is going live in June is it true ?


Where did you hear it from.

As far as I know, there is no set "date" on it.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

DOD shows up as one of these wonderful guide ads that I love so much on one of my HR20's.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Lets talk about Comcast's Video on Demand, that some of you think is so great:

From the South Florida Business Journal http://southflorida.bizjournals.com/southflorida/stories/2007/10/08/daily51.html?surround=lfn

The lawsuit, for which the plaintiffs are seeking class-action status, says video on demand is frequently unavailable and works improperly because Philadelphia-based Comcast (NASDAQ: CMCSA) lacks the technological infrastructure and ability to accommodate users' requests.

The lawsuit says Comcast failed to fulfill a promise to deliver a fully functional video-on-demand service in exchange for customers paying their digital cable bills. The lawsuit says outages are "so frequent, continuous, disruptive and lengthy" that customers often can't use video on demand for "a substantial period" each month. Outages are impossible to anticipate and happen at any time, including while watching on-demand programs.

In its count alleging deceptive and unfair trade practices, the lawsuit says Comcast relied on advertisements that "were likely to mislead or deceive." Comcast's ads for digital cable include the "promise, incentive and representation" that such service includes video on demand. The suit also says Comcast knew it often doesn't and can't provide video on demand reliably enough for it to be useful or valuable to digital cable subscribers.

Yeah, Comcast is obviously doing a great job.


----------



## Rob77 (Sep 24, 2007)

Cannot get DOD to work....all the other items going into my router work fine, including computers, wii, etc, but not my HR21.....so guess I am SOL


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

Rob77 said:


> Cannot get DOD to work....all the other items going into my router work fine, including computers, wii, etc, but not my HR21.....so guess I am SOL


What Type of Router?
Is your connection to your DVR wired or wireless?
Can your DVR connect to the internet at all?
If you can't see the internet make sure the ISP of your router and modem don't conflict (both at 192.168.1.1) for example.
If they are reset the router to (192.168.2.1)
I am at work now and can't see mine, but I played with all the settings under the "advanced seatup" menu under networking.
Finally to get the settings all set up, I took my modem and router to the dvr and plugged it directly to the router and hooked my bridge up to my computer. The DVR set all its setting up automatically, I wrote them down incase of a reboot. Then I swithced the modem router location back to the computer and hooked the DVR back up to the bridge.


----------



## nineteen70 (Mar 23, 2008)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Where did you hear it from.
> 
> As far as I know, there is no set "date" on it.


I read a post on DTV's on demand forum and someone said it. I dont know how true its but thats what I read.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

I just looked at my account on D8's site and where it had On Demand Beta $0.00
The "Beta" part is gone....


----------



## ShawnL25 (Mar 2, 2007)

Does no Beta = HBO On Demand?


----------



## MikeekiM (Oct 1, 2006)

Under what situation is the link in the OP talking about when the writer talks about a 40 minute time before watching an episode of the Sopranos?

I have a 5Mbit download service, and it is not the fastest on the planet...but I doubt under any situation (for me), that it would take 40 minutes to start watching a program...SD or HD...

What conditions is he/she talking about?


----------



## groove93 (Jun 10, 2008)

Not everyone with a broadband connection in this country has a FAST broadband connection.

I'm using a Verizon USB Broadband Modem as my main internet connection in my home. My HR21 is connected through a Network Hub and access to the internet is provided via Internet Connction Sharing.

I just set this up last night and for one 30 minute Tom and Jerry Cartoon, it took a while, to the point where I just went to bed because it was so late at night. When I got up this morning, the show was fully downloaded.

Under my circumstances atleast, I would not be able to simply stream a program in real time.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

groove93 said:


> Not everyone with a broadband connection in this country has a FAST broadband connection.
> 
> I'm using a Verizon USB Broadband Modem as my main internet connection in my home. My HR21 is connected through a Network Hub and access to the internet is provided via Internet Connction Sharing.
> 
> ...


You don't mention, what is the speeds that you are seeing on your Verizon connection (assuming it's ADSL). Have you tried www.speedtest.net to see what you're getting? Consider switching to a ethernet network connection using a router vs. ICS on your computer to speed things up. You don't need a super fast internet connection to make VoD SD content a usable feature.


----------



## totoros (May 13, 2008)

The beta is ending next week (I think the 25th)


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

totoros said:


> The beta is ending next week (I think the 25th)


And you got this information from where???


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

litzdog911 said:


> And you got this information from where???


Confirming that DoD leaves beta and goes "live" 6-25-08

Some of the details:

The Network Install Offer is available to both new and existing customers in all DMA's. Existing customers who already have an eligible receiver installed can also order the Network Install Offer. In this case, an Upgrade Activity will be scheduled.

Installer brings and installs the required number of powerline Ethernet Adapters (HomePlugs). (Note: for customers who do not need a professional install, DIRECTV offers a ship-to, self-install kit.)

The Network Install Offer contains the Wall Mount Ethernet Adapter / HomePlug package. Each HomePlug package contains 1 HomePlug, 1 six-foot Ethernet Cable, 1 Utility CD, and 1 Quick Start Guide. (NOTE: a new customer ordering DIRECTV On DEMAND will need 2 HomePlug packages - 1 for the router and 1 for the receiver.)

Customer receives one Ethernet Adapter for the router and one Ethernet Adapter for each networked HDDVR.

Customers ordering an Network Install will receive the wall mounted HomePlugs, but if the customer is interested, technicians can up-sell them to a powerstrip HomePlug. Technicians can charge $30 for the powerstrip HomePlug and the customer pays the technician directly.

The HomePlug equipment will be owned by the customer and not leased.

The DIRECTV on DEMAND Network Install offer will consist of the HomePlug product only. CAT5 and wireless installs are not available.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Sure hope that HBO/Cinemax get added to the available channels on VoD once the beta ends.


----------



## Newshawk (Sep 3, 2004)

I pulled up channel 1000 today and the DirecTV On Demand logo no longer has the "Beta" tag on it. I guess it's now official?


----------



## Goldlexus (Jun 23, 2002)

Hmmm. When I select On Demand in the menu. It says Channel 1000 is no longer available. I don't get a list of On Demand shows at all.


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

As the "beta" sign went away, the HD DOD content has gone down hill. Now almost all of them are pay DOD, very little free HD stuff. Most of the ones that are free are really junk.


----------



## rhipps (Apr 7, 2008)

jacmyoung said:


> As the "beta" sign went away, the HD DOD content has gone down hill. Now almost all of them are pay DOD, very little free HD stuff. Most of the ones that are free are really junk.


Amen. It has become a glorified PPV system. Shame on DTV.:nono2:


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

rhipps said:


> Amen. It has become a glorified PPV system. Shame on DTV.:nono2:


Oh, you mean like SHOWCASES, er, I mean "Movies and more"??


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=132113


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

And with that, this thread is closed.


----------

